

IDC: Android to overtake iPhone, BlackBerry by 2013 - dejb
http://www.electronista.com/articles/10/01/25/android.to.pass.iphone.win.mobile.in.3.years/

======
frankus
You have to wonder what their methodology is. Hopefully nothing like this:

<http://xkcd.com/605/>

------
buster
hopefully

